# Day two



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Slept till 3:00A. Watched Bob Hope Jane Russell and Roy rodgers in Son of Paleface. Went for a ride in the jeep. Had out of this world deer stew


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

that sounds like what my dog did yesterday too...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

2 days ahead of me with the out of the world deer stew. i just finished 2 bowls with killer dumplings. had to wait until i knew my friend wasn't here. she goes on and on about people who hunt. ~Georgia


----------

